# Wiring Issue With Dual Voltage Emerson Electric 1 1/2 Hp Motor



## ejpeel (Sep 13, 2016)

Hello, 

I have an Emerson Model KS63ZZSED-2482 CAT NO. 2473 General Purpose Electric Motor.

It did not seem to be performing well on my table saw (I just bought it), so when I noticed that it was dual voltage, I thought that maybe it was wired for 230 and I was running it on 115 (Not sure if it would run like that?).... I removed the wiring cover, and the wiring didn't match either diagram on the motor.

I attempted to wire it for 115. The problem is that the low voltage diagram has a brown wire attached to terminal #3, and for 230 it is to be insulated. I cannot find a brown wire at all. Also, there is no mention on the diagram for a yellow, and an orange wire. 

At the suggestion of someone on another forum, I partially disassembled the motor to see all the wires (and to make sure the missing brown wire wasn't hiding in there).
When wired for 115 without the brown wire, but it gets hot very quickly. 

Photos attached. The photo showing the wires attached (with labels,  is the way the wiring was before I made any changes).








	

		
			
		

		
	
 It does run 

Any advice is appreciated,

Thanks


----------



## ejpeel (Sep 14, 2016)

I figured it out.  So I thought I would share, in case it can help someone else out...

Using the diagram that I found on a thread on this forum (attached)

After some trial and error, I finally figured it out. My colors were the same, but not in the same places. 
My run windings were Orange & White, and Blue & Yellow.  
After I figured out which ones were pairs (from the info you shared above) and tried them each one at a time and they worked. 
Then when I connected both of them, I got the dreaded hum, so I figured that they must be working against each other. 
I reversed the wires on one of the windings, fired it up and it worked, I now have lots of power!


----------

